# Array mit JavaScript ausgeben



## Search (7. Okt 2004)

hallo,

habe ein form realisiert welches nach dem submit überprüft wird. fehlerhafte eingaben werden in einem array gespeichert. dieses error array soll dann der seite mit dem form übergeben werden wo ein javascript fenster aufgehen soll welches den inhalt des arrays ausgibt. ist das mit javascript realisierbar? kann dem zu öffnenden fenster eine array mitgegeben werden? bin um jegliche infos froh.

danke & gruss


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (7. Okt 2004)

Verschoben: Für Verirrte (JavaScript Fragen)


----------



## Heiko (14. Okt 2004)

Schau mal im SelfHTML nach, da ist sowas beschrieben.


----------

